
All Tesla Cars Being Produced Now Have Full Self-Driving Hardware - newleaf
https://www.tesla.com/blog/all-tesla-cars-being-produced-now-have-full-self-driving-hardware
======
allears
Kinda like the boy who cried wolf, we've heard this song and dance a bit too
often. I for one will wait for actual independent reviews, and I predict those
reviews won't be positive.

------
t0mmyb0y
Doesn't calling it 'self-driving' internally ruin any court cases inn the
future? Seems like another legal gaff.

~~~
sidibe
As they did with "autopilot", they will just nit away the meaning of self-
driving to mean something besides autonomous driving. Soon FSD for Musk will
have always meant "all the individual capabilities that can eventually lead up
robotaxis." Robotaxis are the new word, and 5 years later they'll find a way
for that not to be fully autonomous vehicles either.

